# How to take the photos of the Fastest bird in the world



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
The Hummingbirds are Tiny birds and super fast bird in this world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummingbird

Here is my trick to shoot their Pictures.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hummingbirds are Tiny birds and super fast bird in this world.


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hummingbirds are Tiny birds and super fast bird in this world.


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hummingbirds are Tiny birds and super fast bird in this world.

Thanks that you come to see these Photos.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Larry (Jan 24, 2014)

surapon said:


> The Hummingbirds are Tiny birds and super fast bird in this world.



Hi Surapon,

Nice shots! ;-)

Here's a link:

http://earthsky.org/earth/fastest-bird


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2014)

Shoot! You mean I needed a plastic feeder? 

I wasted all that time crouching in my front yard when I could have been watching Judge Judy.


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

Larry said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > The Hummingbirds are Tiny birds and super fast bird in this world.
> ...




Thanks, Dear Friend Larry.
May be the hummingbirds are the fastest bird in a short distant = 30 CM, or 12 inches---Ha, Ha, Ha..
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

slclick said:


> Shoot! You mean I needed a plastic feeder?
> 
> I wasted all that time crouching in my front yard when I could have been watching Judge Judy.



WOW, WOW, WOW---THANKSSSS, for the most beautiful Hummingbird Photos, Dear friend slclick.
Yes, Next Spring, Please go to buy the Bird Feeder, and you will get the best shot from your armchair, and watch Judge Judy at the same time. Do two good thing at the same time.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2014)

'Iron Cross'




Dear Mr. Surapon,

It is MY pleasure to be part of your most interesting, amusing and informative posts.

~BJP


----------



## surapon (Jan 24, 2014)

slclick said:


> 'Iron Cross'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another WOW Photos of this Tiny Fast Bird from the Great Birder Photographer like you, Dear Mr. slclick.
Thanks you, Sir, for your great Shots---That take a Great Timming and Perfect time of your waiting and great sharp eyes.
Have a great weekend , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought that the fastest bird in the world was the RoadRunner????


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I thought that the fastest bird in the world was the RoadRunner????



Amazing color rendition and contrast! The Otus has nothing on Chuck Jones!


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Surapon,

nice shots! I suggest you to have at least 1/1000 shutter speed in order to freeze bird. Your current 1/640 is not sufficient.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 24, 2014)

slclick said:


> Shoot! You mean I needed a plastic feeder?
> 
> I wasted all that time crouching in my front yard when I could have been watching Judge Judy.



Sharpening artifacts are abysmal, but it's an ok image.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 24, 2014)

I was hoping to see some photos of Peregrine Falcons (fastest flight speed at 242 MPH!), but those little wings beat might fast and they disappear as quickly as they appear. Out in the woods, I've actually mistaken them for big bugs (sad but true), but they are beautiful birds.

Surapon, thank you for the informative post, and I enjoyed your and slclick's photos. Here's the list that came to mind when I read the post subject, FYI:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_birds_by_flight_speed


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's the list that came to mind when I read the post subject, FYI:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_birds_by_flight_speed



I was thinking we'd be seeing a blackbird. After all, it is the fastest bird…


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the list that came to mind when I read the post subject, FYI:
> ...


I believe the roadrunner is faster than the SR-71....  It can outrun a rocket!


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot! You mean I needed a plastic feeder?
> ...



It's all I got


----------



## nonac (Jan 24, 2014)

All that you need are flowers that they like near the hummingbird feeder, a lawn chair, and patience.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the list that came to mind when I read the post subject, FYI:
> ...


Touché ;D


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 25, 2014)

Dear Surapon.

I enjoy your pictures here  I would have thought that one needed 1/8000 to freeze them.

Now that you have this great set up (and the birds... We have no hummingbirds in Norway), it would have been great to see if you had a backdrop or could alter the direction of the shot to make a less busy background...?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2014)

I've found that when its starting to get dark, and they are very hungry and swarm the feeder that I can put my hand over it and they will land on it. I've never tried, but I could probably hold a P&S in the other hand and get a closeup.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 25, 2014)

nice setup surapon however none of your birds are in focus the feeder is tack sharp but the birds are all oof maybe f2.8 is the problem or your AF mode or was it prefocused in manual? (looks like this may be the case to me)


----------



## stipotle (Jan 25, 2014)

Getting them in focus is the hardest part. Not that I have any real experience in the matter. 
This guy actually liked me I think. That's the key - you have to find the domesticated hummingbirds. 
ISO 2500 // 200mm // f/3.2 // 1/3200sec (and cropped a little).


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 25, 2014)

nonac said:


> All that you need are flowers that they like near the hummingbird feeder, a lawn chair, and patience.



Fantastic shot!!


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the list that came to mind when I read the post subject, FYI:
> ...



I hate to have to compliment you, but thanks for sharing this photo...gotta love the SR-71! I want to get a movie produced about it someday, "Spielberg-esque"...or in the manner at least how he made films before he turned 60. Kelly Johnson and his team were heroes of the highest order... 

Technically though, it's still the fastest _jet aircraft_...however the X-15 rocket plane that preceded it, flew almost twice as fast. Not even mentioning the Space Shuttle...as it did not "fly" into space, but was rather launched.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 25, 2014)

slclick said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



This one shot is all you have of a hummingbird so far? Well, you will take many, many more, no doubt about that!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 25, 2014)

The only time I had the pleasure of having humming birds in the viewfinder was when I was in Costa Rica. Would you believe I was stupid enough to take only a mediocre Canon EF 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 USM as my tele-lens (on a full-frame camera, too). While I should have brought the Sigma 150-500 that I owned at the time...

Most of these were shot in jpg, because I underestimated the amount of pictures I would take on this fabulous trip and had to save on memory space.

After that I invested in a 100-400, more memory cards, and more time to prepare for my holiday trips


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 25, 2014)

And some more...


----------



## chauncey (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm another one of those folks that baits rather than hunts hummingbirds...in these images, a remote trigger was used after pre-focusing on a given target, the feeder hole, after the other holes were blocked off. Can you say Pavlov Conditioning? Then it's a cuppa with crossword puzzle time.
What I haven't gotten around to is building a more photogenic feeder...like maybe an artificial flower with a feeding tube discretely inserted.












.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> I hate to have to compliment you, but...



Well, that's mighty magnanimous of you, then...



CarlTN said:


> Technically though, it's still the fastest _jet aircraft_...however the X-15 rocket plane that preceded it, flew almost twice as fast. Not even mentioning the Space Shuttle...as it did not "fly" into space, but was rather launched.



Technically though, I didn't call it the 'fastest plane' or the 'fastest aircraft'. This thread is about fast birds. X-15 rocket plane...Space Shuttle...SR-71 *Blackbird*. Which one of those has a 'bird' in the name?


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I thought that the fastest bird in the world was the RoadRunner????



Ha, Ha, Ha---Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Don.
You are 1000% right on the target, And You made my day too.---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

slclick said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that the fastest bird in the world was the RoadRunner????
> ...


\
+ 1 for me too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Efka76 said:


> Surapon,
> 
> nice shots! I suggest you to have at least 1/1000 shutter speed in order to freeze bird. Your current 1/640 is not sufficient.



Thanks you, Sir , Dear Efka76.
Yes, Sir, That was my first time shooting of Hummingbirds in my life , at My Older Sister's home. Next time, I will use SS = 1/1000 Sec, and F = 8.0 for sharper image of birds with ISO =400, And I will set Manual Focus at the Birdfeeder hanging rod.
Have a great weekend , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot! You mean I needed a plastic feeder?
> ...


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I was hoping to see some photos of Peregrine Falcons (fastest flight speed at 242 MPH!), but those little wings beat might fast and they disappear as quickly as they appear. Out in the woods, I've actually mistaken them for big bugs (sad but true), but they are beautiful birds.
> 
> Surapon, thank you for the informative post, and I enjoyed your and slclick's photos. Here's the list that came to mind when I read the post subject, FYI:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_birds_by_flight_speed



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. mackguyver.
Wow, I love that Link---" Out in the woods, I've actually mistaken them for big bugs (sad but true), but they are beautiful birds. "---Yes, Sir Me too, When I took that Photos of this Humming Birds, I can not see them at all, Except when they fly still infront of the bird feeder, Look like the big insect fly still like the helicopter.
I just continue shooting, and hope that 5 % of all photos will be good.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the list that came to mind when I read the post subject, FYI:
> ...




Ha, mHa, Ha, Dear Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist.
You are 100% right on this Super fast Blackbird, Plus super dangerous bird too.
Nice to talk to you again, Sir.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha----Dear Mr. Don-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Yes, When I was young, I Believes in this Roadrunner too. Ha, Ha, Ha.
You make me Laugh, and be Happy Man again in this Super Cold morning ( 24 Degree " F " ), and Left over ( 3 Days) snow still on the ground.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

nonac said:


> All that you need are flowers that they like near the hummingbird feeder, a lawn chair, and patience.




Wow, Wow, Wow, Great Photos , Sir, Dear nonac.
Beautiful Picture, And Perfected Timming too----Wow, Wow, Wow.
Thanksssssss.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Dear Surapon.
> 
> I enjoy your pictures here  I would have thought that one needed 1/8000 to freeze them.
> 
> Now that you have this great set up (and the birds... We have no hummingbirds in Norway), it would have been great to see if you had a backdrop or could alter the direction of the shot to make a less busy background...?



Yes, Sire, You are right on the Target, Dear Quasimodo----I need to use That 1/8000 Sec. of my Canon 1DS. to stop the moving wing of this tiny beautiful birds.---Yes, Sir, This Comming Spring, I will go to my Older sister's Home again, and set up the Backdrop too, And I already learn from my first time shooting this Humming Birds.
Have a great weekend in Beautiful Country Norway, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 25, 2014)

Wait for them to take a break. I mean some times they would rather sit on the flowers.


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've found that when its starting to get dark, and they are very hungry and swarm the feeder that I can put my hand over it and they will land on it. I've never tried, but I could probably hold a P&S in the other hand and get a closeup.




Yes, Sir, Dear my Teacher, Mr. Mt Spokane.
Amesing Super Fast Tiny birds, I am vewry lucky that in One of my Photography Class 5 years ago that I took at Local Community Colledge, One of the Guest speaker is Famous Local Hummingbird Photographer---He just shoot Humming birds only, And His Photos of Humming Birds are publish in National Geographic Magazine and many Magazine around the word.----I have learn from him that, It take a lot of time and Pateint to sit and take a 1000 photos and hope that 1-2 Pictures might be good one.----Well, Not For me, Sir, I am not the Birder, But I love to shoot the Beautiful Girls on the Beach---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> nice setup surapon however none of your birds are in focus the feeder is tack sharp but the birds are all oof maybe f2.8 is the problem or your AF mode or was it prefocused in manual? (looks like this may be the case to me)



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. wickidwombat.
Next time will be better, This my First time in my Life to try to shoot this Hummingbird.
Next time will be Pre Manual Focus, And F = 8.0, SS = 1/2000 SEC, ISO = 800---Yes, Sir, Next Spring season I will try again at my dear Older Sister's Home, In Winston-Salem, North Carolina, USA.
Thanks for ypour great Comments that I will use in next Time.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

stipotle said:


> Getting them in focus is the hardest part. Not that I have any real experience in the matter.
> This guy actually liked me I think. That's the key - you have to find the domesticated hummingbirds.
> ISO 2500 // 200mm // f/3.2 // 1/3200sec (and cropped a little).




Wow, Wow, Wow---Great Shot, Sir, Dear Friend , Mr. stipotle.
Thanks for your Setting, And I will use for my next shots of Hummingbirds.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > All that you need are flowers that they like near the hummingbird feeder, a lawn chair, and patience.
> ...



+1 for me too, Sir, Dear CarlTN.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> The only time I had the pleasure of having humming birds in the viewfinder was when I was in Costa Rica. Would you believe I was stupid enough to take only a mediocre Canon EF 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 USM as my tele-lens (on a full-frame camera, too). While I should have brought the Sigma 150-500 that I owned at the time...
> 
> Most of these were shot in jpg, because I underestimated the amount of pictures I would take on this fabulous trip and had to save on memory space.
> 
> After that I invested in a 100-400, more memory cards, and more time to prepare for my holiday trips



Wow, Wow, Wow Dear friend mrsfotografie.
I love your Shots---And The Best = You have a great time on that trip too---I see from your investment in the memory cards---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

chauncey said:


> I'm another one of those folks that baits rather than hunts hummingbirds...in these images, a remote trigger was used after pre-focusing on a given target, the feeder hole, after the other holes were blocked off. Can you say Pavlov Conditioning? Then it's a cuppa with crossword puzzle time.
> What I haven't gotten around to is building a more photogenic feeder...like maybe an artificial flower with a feeding tube discretely inserted.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Dear friend chauncey
Great Pictures, And Great " How to " words " .in these images, a remote trigger was used after pre-focusing on a given target, the feeder hole, after the other holes were blocked off"---THANKSSS, I learn some thing new to day. Yes, Sir, I will try this Spring season again.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

tcmatthews said:


> Wait for them to take a break. I mean some times they would rather sit on the flowers.



Yes, Yes, Yes---You are right, Dear Friend tcmatthews, They fly fast and need a break some time, special at the big and beautiful flowers.
Perfected Catch, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the roadrunner is faster than the SR-71....  It can outrun a rocket!
> ...


No Hummingbirds here today... we are having a heat wave.... it's -10C outside with snow and wind, yesterday was -33C...

I will have to try these tips once summer comes.... 

FANTASTIC pictures everyone


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



WOW, Dear Don " we are having a heat wave.... it's -10C outside with snow and wind, yesterday was -33C..."--- I was born in Thailand = Super Warm Country = 115 Degree " F " and 90-100% humidity, in the summer---Ha, Ha, Ha---Not Like Canada in your City., Canada that I know = Toronto in the Spring time in 2005, One of the most Beautiful Downtown and Super Clean in this world = Super cleaned City that I ever seen.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > The only time I had the pleasure of having humming birds in the viewfinder was when I was in Costa Rica. Would you believe I was stupid enough to take only a mediocre Canon EF 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 USM as my tele-lens (on a full-frame camera, too). While I should have brought the Sigma 150-500 that I owned at the time...
> ...



Haha it was a fantastic trip and I had a great time that is true. Also, this trip was extra expensive because it caused me to rethink my gear - and almost immediately thereafter I bought a 7D and 100-400L... :


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...




Yes " and almost immediately thereafter I bought a 7D and 100-400L... : "---Me too, Plus 1.4X II, and 2 X II in my camera Backpack-----NO, Not for Birds, but for beautiful girls on the North Carolina beach in the summer time---Ha, Ha, Ha---NO, I am not a dirty old man, But I am a sexy Old man---Ha, Ha, Ha..
Have a great Weekend.
Your friend,Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


I live a bit north-west of Ottawa on the banks of the Ottawa River... Ottawa is another beautiful city, much nicer than Toronto, particularly if you like the outdoors... I spend my summers out in the canoe... If you are ever up this way bring a pelican case and call me if you want to go for a paddle


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Don.
Sorry, my swim level = the dog paddle only, That why I try to avoid to say in the water. Yes, Sir, One day, I will visit Ottawa, the beautiful city too.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 25, 2014)

Funny. From the thread title I thought it was about peregrine falcons...


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

kirispupis said:


> Funny. From the thread title I thought it was about peregrine falcons...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friend kirispupis.
Sorry, That Just my mistake, I should write the Title " The Fastest Tiny Bird in 1 Meter Sprint"---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

slclick said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



My critique was really more about your (apparent) choices during post editing of the shot, rather than the shot itself. Don't take it personally...and some of my images have been hammered far worse on here. To be honest I've tried to get some decent hummingbird shots, but it's not easy at all!


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to have to compliment you, but...
> ...



True enough, but since you want to get technical, the SR-71 is a manmade aircraft, and not a bird. It has "blackbird" in the name because it was painted "black" (actually a very dark shade of blue and NOT BLACK...again since you want to get technical)...and because it flies...and because the name is very cool and fitting of the airplane.

This thread appears to be about hummingbirds...which I think are actually not the fastest birds anyway (a falcon in a dive is the fastest bird...but then you probably know that...and likely will claim that you shot a sequence of 400 images of a falcon in a dive coming toward you with a 1200mm lens...with none of the images even remotely out of focus...)

Not that you would be interested, but I just did a quick search and discovered that the fuel used in this legendary PLANE (not a bird)...had a bit of cesium in it, which helped reduce the engines' radar signature.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Haha you are funny Surapon!  With such a (600mm) lens I'm sure I would look sexy too


----------



## lvanzijl (Jan 27, 2014)

Easy to shoot when they sit down but horrible to get right when they fly around.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2014)

lvanzijl said:


> Easy to shoot when they sit down but horrible to get right when they fly around.



Fabulous! I suppose you used flash for these as well?


----------



## lvanzijl (Jan 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Fabulous! I suppose you used flash for these as well?



No flash, just 135L + 5D3 and shoot a lot
Started with 85L but that was just hilarious .

Fun stuff I noticed when looking at the result was that with 6fps the birds still would be able to leave the frame entirely between 2 burst shots.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2014)

lvanzijl said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Fabulous! I suppose you used flash for these as well?
> ...



That's amazing.


----------



## weixing (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
Wow!! Excellent shot!!



lvanzijl said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Fabulous! I suppose you used flash for these as well?
> ...


 May be you are just too close... ha ha ha ;D 

Have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> True enough, but since you want to get technical, the SR-71 is a manmade aircraft, and not a bird.
> 
> Not that you would be interested, but I just did a quick search and discovered that the fuel used in this legendary PLANE (not a bird)...had a bit of cesium in it, which helped reduce the engines' radar signature.



Gee, Carl, I had no idea. I thought the SR-71 was a product of biological evolution, some sort of large, mutant blackbird that just happened to drink cesium and fart flames. Thanks for for the technical education.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 27, 2014)

There was me expecting to see photos of a peregrine falcon in full dive, maybe taking down a pigeon in flight, but no. Instead there's photos of a little greenish hummingbird. How totally disappointing 

Cracking shots! A pleasure to see!


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

lvanzijl said:


> Easy to shoot when they sit down but horrible to get right when they fly around.



The blue to green saturation here is superb, great job!! I see you used the 135 f/2. Not surprised, its color is off the chart in this part of the spectrum...and of course its sharpness, contrast, and bokeh are beyond reproach! You must have been quite close to the bird...how did you do that? Were you in a sort of bird blind? Or is it just a very tame bird?


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > True enough, but since you want to get technical, the SR-71 is a manmade aircraft, and not a bird.
> ...



You just had to mention this wonderful airplane in the same sentence as the word "fart"...sacrilege !!! :


----------



## Vern (Jan 27, 2014)

Posted on the BIF thread - but maybe these fit better here? I'm looking forward to their return to NC and hoping to get a male with similar clarity.


----------



## Brand B (Jan 28, 2014)

There's an unruly mob of these at the 2 feeders outside my dad's house. About 15 minutes of hanging around to get them used to you standing there, and you can then snap away at will, pretty much all day.




282A0109 - 2013-10-20 at 09-33-08 by Brand B, on Flickr




282A0043 - 2013-10-20 at 09-25-48 by Brand B, on Flickr




282A9939 - 2013-10-19 at 10-03-00 by Brand B, on Flickr


----------



## lvanzijl (Jan 28, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> lvanzijl said:
> 
> 
> > Easy to shoot when they sit down but horrible to get right when they fly around.
> ...



It was in a Hummingbird 'garden' in Monteverde, Costa Rica. I believe there where about 10 feeders and 500 Humming birds. It was off season so not a lot of people. The birds where quite tame when they were eating but quite nervous when hovering. So with some pre-focus and patience and not chasing them it was doable. I was also pretty determined to get this blue type so skipped some other bird shooting opportunities. When I see the results of 90% missed focus (or totally missing bird) I would say it was 50% luck, 45% gear and 5% of knowing what the heck I was doing .

The hovering bird picture wasn't perfect because I wanted motion blur in the wings but not in the rest of the body (like the claws now are motion blurred). But when I take a look at the sharpness, the colors and the details of the left over food on its beak I am a proud man again


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 28, 2014)

lvanzijl said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > lvanzijl said:
> ...



My photos were taken in Monteverde too, from the dining room window of our lodgings. Your shots are excellent, I always follow the rule of thumb that at least the eyes should be sharp for any animal.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 28, 2014)

lvanzijl said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > lvanzijl said:
> ...



I forget, which lens was this? And don't say the Tamron!


----------



## DRJPWPHOTOGRAPHY (Mar 24, 2014)

Used multiple speedlites set at 1/64 power to freeze this hummingbird.
Hope you all enjoy. Please leave constructive criticizing.


----------



## DRJPWPHOTOGRAPHY (Mar 24, 2014)

Should have used 5.6 instead of F4 would have made for sharper wings.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 24, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> There was me expecting to see photos of a peregrine falcon in full dive, maybe taking down a pigeon in flight, but no. Instead there's photos of a little greenish hummingbird. How totally disappointing
> 
> Cracking shots! A pleasure to see!



You could always wait for dinner time to take a picture of the world's fastest bird....


----------

